# PCUSA GA Watching Now



## Romans922 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm watching the PCUSA GA online and it is kind of funny. It is totally opposite of all my thinking, that is it is outright liberalism running through most speakers. You can hear a few conservatives. 

It is weird hearing women say they are pastors and how they speak. Weird.

They are debating the Heidelberg Catechism now.


----------



## Hippo (Jun 26, 2008)

It is really an excellent web-cast, very professional. 

I watched it for 30 mins and could not work out what they were arguing about or even who the good guys were.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 26, 2008)

Aye, it's probably hard to point out which ones are the good guys, but it's safe to assume that the "good" party are certainly *guys*.


----------



## holyfool33 (Jun 26, 2008)

joshua said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching the PCUSA GA online and it is kind of funny. It is totally opposite of all my thinking, that is it is outright liberalism running through most speakers. You can hear a few conservatives.
> ...



 I cuaght Paula Whtie flipping through the chanels and she was just droneing on and on about healing your past wounds through the "power" of The Holy Ghost what sadtimes we live in.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 26, 2008)

*Just curious...*

What business does the PCUSA have debating the Heidelberg? 

Did they get bored trashing and violating the Westminster standards and so they thought they'd move on to the other confessions, or what?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> What business does the PCUSA have debating the Heidelberg?
> 
> Did they get bored trashing and violating the Westminster standards and so they thought they'd move on to the other confessions, or what?



I believe it was in 1967 when they drafted a new confession and then no longer held to the Westminster Standards exclusively but instead to a book of confessions that include the TFU and others.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2008)

Andrew (and other paedos who would like to answer) since this is posted in the cults and world religions forum, I wonder whether or not you recognize PCUSA baptism? I don't have in mind a "baptism" in the name of Creator, Redeemer, Sustainer but in the name of the Trinity.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > What business does the PCUSA have debating the Heidelberg?
> ...



Yes.

Confession of 1967 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Book of Confessions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Andrew (and other paedos who would like to answer) since this is posted in the cults and world religions forum, I wonder whether or not you recognize PCUSA baptism? I don't have in mind a "baptism" in the name of Creator, Redeemer, Sustainer but in the name of the Trinity.



I believe that if a baptism is not closely connected with the covenant promises than it is not a valid water baptism but just an outward act.


----------



## caoclan (Jun 27, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew (and other paedos who would like to answer) since this is posted in the cults and world religions forum, I wonder whether or not you recognize PCUSA baptism? I don't have in mind a "baptism" in the name of Creator, Redeemer, Sustainer but in the name of the Trinity.
> ...



I struggled through this issue a few months back. As an infant, I was baptized in a Roman Catholic Church (twice, actually). I met with one of our ministers for lunch and we sifted through this issue. It boiled down to him telling me that the covenant sign belonged to God, not the RCC. He laid out the argument that even though it was done in a manner and in a "church" we wholeheartedly disagree with, God, in his faithfulness has kept me despite that fact. 

Any thoughts, especially from the paedos on the board???


----------



## Zenas (Jun 27, 2008)

You probably need to be re-Baptized at least 3 times.

2 to counter-act those Roman ones, and one more to one-up them. 

(kidding)


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 27, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> What business does the PCUSA have debating the Heidelberg?
> 
> Did they get bored trashing and violating the Westminster standards and so they thought they'd move on to the other confessions, or what?


 
  

Margaret


----------

